# When do you guys start?



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey everyone just wondering when you guys start to putting sets out? I'm located in Brookings South Dakota and it finally started getting cold around here. I'm wondering how do you tell when the fur is getting close to being prime and when you should start putting sets out. Any advice would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks very much.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Temps have nothing to do with fur primeness. Its all photoperiod and pretty much the same year in and year out.

Adult coyotes should be mostly prime by now, pups will vary in primeness depending on age, most pups arent fully prime till the first week of November. The later it was born last spring, the later it will prime.

Most of the fox (if you have any) should be prime now or REAL close.

**** are late primers, the longer you can hold off on **** the better. Some young **** wont be prime till December.

Badger are REAL late primers, the best badgers are taken in late December and January.

Muskrats will be real real close to prime, biggest problem with fall 'rats is all the kits (no size).

I dont start trapping canines till the last week of October. Ill be getting some sets out this weekend. Adult ***** ill keep, but real small ones ill release to catch another day maybe. There are no fox here, so I dont worry about them.


----------



## ct_ville33 (Sep 2, 2008)

Well thanks a lot for the information Bareback I really appreciate it!!


----------

